# Which extractor?



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I just found out I'm going to be getting a bit of a windfall next month and I want to spend it on a new extractor. My goal is to have around 200 hives by next year. I run all deep supers....if that makes a difference. 

Which extractor would y'all recommend?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kelly 72 frame automatic.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

:shocked: I didn't pay that much for the truck I just bought! Very nice machine though.

A friend recommended this one: http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_72&products_id=368


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

You do know that one doesn't HAVE to buy new . . . right?

There's a large number of beekeepers who are "getting out"

of the business because of health (theirs or the bees) 

&/or other factors as well. If you have the time & patience, 

one should be able to locate a number of 'bargains'.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have been watching for an extractor within a reasonable driving distance and haven't found anything. 

I am also thinking about buying new because I can deduct it on my taxes.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

You are probably going to need two of those Dandants. How are you going to uncap your frames? With 200 hives you also need to start thinking about a heated sump, wax spinner, uncapper and honey pump.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

This is going to sound odd, but I'm hoping not to have much surplus honey. I'm raising bees with the intent of selling nucleus's. I'm hoping that most of the honey produced will be used in queen and brood rearing.

Sigh, you are correct. I'm going to need at least some of that equipment too. I sold off all of my bee stuff when I moved to the desert. I didn't know I was about to inherit my ranch finally and get back into bees. Actually I'd have had to sell a lot of the stuff I had as I need bigger equipment.


----------

